# What kind of work can I get?



## sling (May 24, 2007)

I know it is really hard to get a work permit in Singapore. Someone told me I might be able to find work teaching English, even though everybody already speaks it. I would teach other ex-pats or tutor children. Apparently some people come there to study English because it is cheaper to be there than their home country. Is that a good way to find work? Is it the only way?


----------



## movemove (Jul 22, 2007)

What are your qualification? Employers in Singapore look greatly upon qualification, you will realise its quite a superficial place and environment when you relocate here for a period of time. Most organisations here are fond of giving an exaggerated impressive front while hiding its real self.


----------



## movemove (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think its hard to get work permit in Singapore as long as a company is willing to pay you a wage above a certain amount which isn't alot. 

The impression I got from seeing the number of foreign workers seems as though they are giving out work permits like discount coupons. Employers here are quite exploitive as far as I experienced, unless you are getting scouted to work here as a senior executive (Director/CEO etc.), you are better off working elsewhere or staying where you are with the below average social environment and working culture here. Don't believe what you hear about it being a superbly clean place...its not when you venture into the suburbs. Crime rates are low though and you won't see firearms on anyone except the police, not even fire crackers.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember, Singapore is being evaluated on cleanliness by comparing it to other countries in Asia, where the litter is piled in the streets, the water isn't safe to drink, and there is standing water full of mosquito larvae nearly everywhere. And there are a few people who are comparing it to itself fifty years ago.

Besides, most of the commentsabout it being clean are probably intended to be negative, because people see Singapore as repressive. Especially after the chewing gum ban.


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

Again, you are assuming that I have to live in plush quarters, have never been to Singapore, and am only coming to get rich.


----------



## movemove (Jul 22, 2007)

sling said:


> Again, you are assuming that I have to live in plush quarters, have never been to Singapore, and am only coming to get rich.


I am not assuming you are trying to get rich by working in Singapore, that would be laughable. What I am trying to say is not to expect the social and working culture/environment to be on par or above other developed nations. Just don't want you to have unrealistic expectations and be let down after you put everything you have on trying to get there.


----------

